# Rabbit Advice



## epeters91 (12 June 2015)

Hi All!

I have a lovely indoor rabbit, I bought him from the pets at home adoption center. I bought the biggest indoor cage they had in the store 6ft x 3ft x 2ft as advised by the guy working there.

My concern is that now 12 months on the cage is not big enough for my boy and he needs more space to run around in. He's allowed out in the livingroom very good and uses a litter tray but can't be left alone as he has a habbit of finding a way to get to wires or go where he shouldn't. I can't make more space in the house so I'm thinking he's going to need to move outside. I feel mean about him being out when he loves being inside and playing with his toys but he needs more space. 

I'm now looking at getting a large run for the garden with a living area in there that I plan to fill with hay so if he's cold he can snuggle in there. New hut and run will be 8ft x 5ft x3ft. I will also invest in a rain cover!

My question really is would it be best to leave him in the outdoor hut all the time or should I bring him indoors at night? This way he's still getting daily handling, he'll be in for the cold nights and he stays used to the house but could the change in temperatures be bad for him? As in coming in on a cold night being warm in the house and then having to go out in the morning.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 June 2015)

Your very best bet is to get him neutered and then get him a spayed girlfriend as bunnies NEED company.
The RWAF say that the hutch should be a bare minimum of 6x2x2 with an 8x4 run for an average sized pair of bunnies. Kids wooden playhouses or sheds can make a fab alternative with a run attached. 
If he goes outside to live it's better to keep him outside or fetch in completely in for the winter as it's too much of a temperature change to have them in and out all the time. I really hope this helps xx


----------



## webble (12 June 2015)

Everything Satanlittlehelper said


----------



## SpringArising (12 June 2015)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Your very best bet is to get him neutered and then get him a spayed girlfriend as bunnies NEED company.
The RWAF say that the hutch should be a bare minimum of 6x2x2 with an 8x4 run for an average sized pair of bunnies. Kids wooden playhouses or sheds can make a fab alternative with a run attached. 
If he goes outside to live it's better to keep him outside or fetch in completely in for the winter as it's too much of a temperature change to have them in and out all the time. I really hope this helps xx
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this too. And please do get him a friend, they are such sociable things. I would never have rabbits again because as ridiculous as it sounds, they are more hard work than horses! But, I did love watching ours play and snuggle together.


----------



## epeters91 (12 June 2015)

Thanks for the advice  he is already neutered and I tried introducing him to a friend he'd been separated from the others in pets at home or I'd have got two then but he wouldn't settle with the other rabbit kept attacking her and chasing her around. This was a gradual introduction over 4 weeks before I rehomed her. I was thinking of trying a rescue centre but he seems a lot more settled on his own.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 June 2015)

Really try a rescue...honestly you will find one he likes at some point. The rescues are often brilliant at bunny bonding


----------



## webble (13 June 2015)

Chasing and fur pulling is normal when bonding rabbits. Have a look on the rabbit rehome forum there are some very good sections on how to bond


----------



## BlackRider (16 June 2015)

Some rabbits are happier on their own, and particularly if they are indoors and have lots of human company too.

Can you not have a "playpen" round his cage to give him more space?  I use the cupboard under the stairs as a permanent run, with a dog crate at the end as a house.  He also have free access to the lounge in the evenings and an hour in the mornings.


----------

